# For those Concerned about Clinton River Water Quality! Meeting Scheduled



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Citizens in Macomb and Oakland counties concerned about sewage polluting the aforementioned waterways during and after heavy rains may wish to attend this meeting Thursday March 2 2017.

The G.W. Kuhn RTB Annual Share Update Meeting is scheduled for Thursday, March 2, 2017 from 1:00 pm - 3:00 pm at the Oakland County Water Resources Commission (main conference room), 1 Public Works Drive, Building 95 West, Waterford, MI 48328-1907.

G.W. Kuhn (aka 12 Towns, 14 Towns) Retention/Treatment Basin in Oakland County re-directs combined sewer overflows from the Detroit Wastewater Treatment Plant to Red Run, the Clinton River and Lake St. Clair.

Residents this is your time to voice your concern and opinion at this meeting.
Please Attend If You Really Care about This River Fishery !!!!!!


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

This Has To Stop!!!!! Get Involved and Just Say NO More!!!!!!!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1095553440498970


----------



## perpetuumstef (Aug 9, 2013)

Just saw this, I wish I had seen it sooner. What was the outcome of the meeting?


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Oakland County, {CANCELLED} They new they were gonna get a new As#hole 
*Save Lake St. Clair was live.*
Yesterday at 1:41pm · 
Guess what....meeting now canceled. Hmmm

Watch and share this post and like our page. Watch at the 1:00 minute mark where we show the meeting scheduled on their own webpage. What is going on? Why was the meeting canceled?

Like our page. We show what no one else does. Become informed. Watch our videos on our page.

Please share and ask your friends to like our page. If you live in Macomb and Oakland County you need to like this page. Why is that important? We are fighing to protect your dinking water and the greatest asset needed to live fresh water.

More people = more awareness. More awareness = More pressure to change.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

And this would be the reason Why they cancelled They SOCKED IT TO US GOOD on Wednesday 3/1/17 to the tune of 239.9 Gallons of Combined sewage to the Red Run Drain-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Discharges to*
*Red Run Drain (tributary to Clinton River)*
Select one of the events listed below and click the 'View Selected Event' button to view additional detail about the event. One discharge event may have multiple rows if more than one discharge location was involved. In Internet Explorer (only), right-click on the page and select 'Export to Microsoft Excel' to export event data.

Page *1* of *15*

Number of unique events: *150*


*Responsible Entity*

*Event ID*

*Outfall Number*

*Outfall Location*

*Discharge Begin Date*

*Discharge End Date*

*Precip. Inches*

*Event Type*

*Volume (MG)**

*Vol. Unk.*

*Receiving Water*

*Oakland Co SOCSDS 12 Towns RTF*- (MI0026115)

18483

001

Red Run Drain

3/1/2017 1:00:00 AM

3/1/2017 7:15:00 PM

2.1

RTB

239.9 M Gallons 

Red Run Drain (tributary to Clinton River) 
Michigan.gov Home | DEQ_Home | Online Services | Permits | Programs | Site Map | Contact_DEQ
State Web Sites | Privacy Policy | Link Policy | Security Policy
Copyright © 2001-2017 State of Michigan


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

One Down and Many to Go 
EASTPOINTE, Mich. (WJBK) - Massive amounts of raw sewage found flowing into Lake St. Clair has been stopped, but officials fear it could have been sending waste into the lake for decades.

A muddy lawn is all the evidence of a messy problem that unknowingly polluted Lake St. Clair for more than 30 years.

Under dirt outside Eastpointe Apartment buildings near 10 Mile and Gratiot are two sets of pipes -- one that leads to sewage treatment and another straight to the lake for rainwater drainage.

Apartment complex flushed raw sewage into Lake St. Clair for 30 years
Since 1985, the apartment complex has been tapped into the wrong pipe.

Every time a tenant in one of a dozen or so apartments flushes a toilet all that waste was going untreated, and it adds up in a big way.

Officials say nearly 200,000 thousand gallons of raw sewage every year made its way from the apartments in Eastpointe emptying out into Lake St. Clair.

Track that back to when the problem was initially started for a grand total of 6.7 million gallons of raw sewage sent directly to the lake.

This was all discovered thanks to federal and local grants that allowed county and city officials to scan the pipes for improper hook-ups like the one uncovered at the apartments in Eastpointe.

"It's important to support these types of grants - they don't sound too exciting at the time, but you see what the results could be," said Steve Ducharne, city manager of Eastpointe. "Then obviously they are very important.

Candace Miller, Eastpointe mayor and Macomb County public works commissioner, said as soon as they found out about it; they capped the line and stopped the pollution.

As for who is responsible, that could remain a mystery.

Related Stories


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have been complaining about Oakland County using Lake St Clair as it's cesspool for decades. One of the richest counties in the country, but their priorities SUCK. They could find the money to fix that nonsense if they wanted to.


----------

